# Slightly Bent Hawaiian Phrases



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 15, 2004)

This summer my 30th class reunion in Hawaii will be held...and I won't be able to attend.  I came across some Hawaiian phrases I had intended to use there.  I'll share them with you all instead.

Regards,

Steve


*Slightly Bent Hawaiian Phrases!

Sure we all know the words Aloha and Mahalo ... but.....for a special visit to Hawaii, Live on the wild side! Astound the natives! Keola shares these Slightly Bent Hawaiian Phrases for the seasoned Traveler:*


*ABOARD THE AIRCRAFT . . . .*

*If I snore, I would like to apologize in advance. * 

     Ke nono au, e kala mua mai, i keia manawa ho'i.

*I am filled with admiration for my in-flight meal. * 

     Kahaha ko'u na'au i ke 'ano o ka mea 'ai ma keia mokulele. 

*Only six dollars for a headset? Why thats only three dollars per ear!* 

     'Eono kala no ka ho'olohe lekio? 'O ia ho'i, 'ekolu wale no kala o kahi pepeiao!

*Baby, Severe Turbulance is my middle name. * 

     E ku'u kumu e, mai hopohopo, ua kapa 'ia ko'u inoa waena, 'o ia 'o Severe Turbulance.

*STARING ATTENTIVELY AT THE CUSTOMS AGENT . . . .*

*I greatly admire your machine pistol. * 

     Ke mahalo nui aku nei au i ko pu. 

*Yes I have something to declare, "I need a shower!" * 

     'Ae, he mea ko'u e ho'ike aku ai, "He pono no ka ho'i ke 'au'au kililau!"

*Nice doggie! * 

     He u'i maika'i 'oe, e na 'ilio. 

*How completely you have ripped my bags apart! * 

     Pau weluwelu ka'u mau ukana i kou 'ano he makaukau, tsa!

*Hold me, I am feeling faint. * 

     E pa'a puliki mai, 'ane'ane ko'u maka i ka poniuniu.

*CHECKING IN TO YOUR LUXURY HOTEL . . . .*

*This is a wonderful room for a dwarf. * 

     He lumi maika'i keia e ku pololei ana i ke kanaka peke.

*Thank you for this bed that will fit my leg. * 

     Mahalo nui loa ia 'oe, ua loa'a mai kahi moe kupono o ka nui no ko'u wawae 'akau wale no!

*This view of your parking lot is incredible! * 

     He kuikawa ka 'ikena o kela wahi ho'oku ka'a e waiho kala'e ihola ma 'o!

*It's a lovely gift, now please unwrap the toilet seat. * 

     A 'o ia, he makana maika'i loa keia; aka, nau no e ho'ohemo i ka wahi pepa ma luna o ka noho lua la, ke 'olu'olu.

*FINE DINING . . . .*

*These really nice napkins seem to match my underclothing. * 

     Ku maika'i keia mau kawele pepa i ke 'ano o ko'u 'a'ahu palema'i.
*
This Merlot is an ungrateful *****. * 

     He kanapapiki mahalo 'ole keia mea inu Merlot ia'u.
*
Waiter, my papaya has been previously fondled. * 

E ke kuene, ua milimili 'e 'ia neia mikana!

*The busboy has cursed me and I am ashamed. * 

     Ua ho'ohalahala 'ia mai nei au na ke kuene, a hilahila ihola au.

*GETTING ON THE TOUR BUS . . . .*
*
That was a most unusual sound. Did you eat a big breakfast? * 

     He kani 'ano 'e loa kela. Ua 'ai nui anei 'oe ma ke kakahiaka?

*You must be very proud of your large hat*

     Ha'aheo no paha 'oe i kena papale kupalaka, pehea la.

*May I sleep on your lap?*

     I hiamoe au ma luna o kou 'uha?

*How tenderly you have nudged my buttocks with your beach bag.* 

     Nani ka pa lihi o kena 'eke holoholo i hope o'u nei.

*DOCTORS ON CALL . . . .*

*Can wearing a thong and running on the beach cause a rash like this? * 

     Ua pili anei keia 'ohune i ke komo hawele li a me ka holo wawae ma kahakai?

*Dammit man, what the hell kind of a doctor are you anyway? * 

     E ke kamipulu, pehea la kou 'ano kauka 'ana mai?

http://www.kbeamer.com/bent.html


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 15, 2004)

*



The busboy has cursed me and I am ashamed.

Click to expand...

 :rofl:   *


----------

